# My bitch has been mated but is still bleeding should I mate her again??



## waking_on_sunshine (Jun 13, 2010)

Deleted thread


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

No i think 4 is more than enough. Most dogs have a max of 2 matings and this is normally enough. My girl carried on her season as normal and had a litter of 8.


----------



## waking_on_sunshine (Jun 13, 2010)

Deleted thread


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

blimey at most we do 2. Did you check to see when she was ovulating using the tests? 

You do have to be careful to make sure you do that matings within a space of time. Just remember its alot of stress on the bitch and the stud.

Just out of interest why do you want to keep back two of the pups from the litter?? I kept back my pick of litter and then the one that I felt was going to be very difficult and although I had the time to devote to them and to split their time and training etc its not easy as the pups bond to each other and not to you, siblings also fight more often as adults etc.

Why not keep one back do the training with this one and then think about a second later on.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

waking_on_sunshine said:


> Ok did she bleed for days after the mating? And how long a period does a mating cover


As far as i can remember she did but it was more of a light brown. She was mated on saturday and then again on monday. They can concieve at each mating so if you have matings to far apart you may have some smaller puppies as some were concieved on the first and some on the last. I would not do it again if i were you.


----------



## waking_on_sunshine (Jun 13, 2010)

Deleted thread


----------



## waking_on_sunshine (Jun 13, 2010)

Deleted thread


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

4!!! Did you not have a progesterone test. It takes all the guess work out of due dates


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

waking_on_sunshine said:


> No I didnt' do any testing to see when she was ovulating. She just started to hump my other females and I took it from there


This means nothing


----------



## waking_on_sunshine (Jun 13, 2010)

Deleted thread


----------



## waking_on_sunshine (Jun 13, 2010)

Deleted thread


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

You have covered 11 days already. No more or it becomes dangerous


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would never mate my bitch 4 times 

I take my bitch to the stud at day 11 and if she is not ready then i go back at day 13 

Most of my bitches only have 1 mating and are always ready more so on day 13 i had never had any problems with my girls taking on one mating on day 13


----------



## waking_on_sunshine (Jun 13, 2010)

Deleted thread


----------



## waking_on_sunshine (Jun 13, 2010)

Deleted thread


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

waking_on_sunshine said:


> Blimey the stud dogs owner said we need as many ties as poss to ensure pregnancy. Hope she will be ok


Is he proven ? I think that is a joke 
Does the owner of the stud dog know what they are doing ? It dont sound like it !


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

A bitch is fertile for 2 days only, 2 days after ovulation is when the eggs are receptive to sperm, after 2 days the eggs die. Sperm lives in the bitch for up to a week until the eggs become receptive, then they go and fertilise the eggs.
So for every mating you are covering in theory, 7 days where only 2 days are needed, so if she was mated monday, tues wed and thurs (providing she isn't an early ovulator and you have missed her) then she is "covered" for those 4 days, plus a week.

Hence the reason why you will never know what day she is on... Even more so dangerous for a toy breed as the puppies grow very large in comparison to the bitch.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

waking_on_sunshine said:


> Blimey the stud dogs owner said we need as many ties as poss to ensure pregnancy. Hope she will be ok


This is a load of old tosh... and a very dangerous approach to breeding. Was the stud owner experienced. To me, this sounds like the stud is advertised on a free website. A stud owner who know what they're doing would never suggest this!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

waking_on_sunshine said:


> Blimey the stud dogs owner said we need as many ties as poss to ensure pregnancy. Hope she will be ok


As a stud dog owner that is a load of rubbish 

Also when i take my bitches to stud dogs 2 mating max

Your stud owner sounds likes a prat :scared:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

im confused here i thought you did a thread where you found them tied togetherand you owned the male
is this a different bitch if so why you breeding all these dogs


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

cav said:


> im confused here i thought you did a thread where you found them tied togetherand you owned the male
> is this a different bitch if so why you breeding all these dogs


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/122526-how-many-ties-should-i-allow-one-day.html


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/122526-how-many-ties-should-i-allow-one-day.html


yes that is the one


----------



## waking_on_sunshine (Jun 13, 2010)

I have deleted my posts as it looks like the usual supects are having a go again


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

waking_on_sunshine said:


> I have deleted my posts as it looks like the usual supects are having a go again


OK I know I am not a usual suspect lol. Why have you deleted your posts? Did your other dog have pups? What breed is the one you were asking about here?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

waking_on_sunshine said:


> I have deleted my posts as it looks like the usual supects are having a go again


why?
you ask for advice and dont like the answers also it is pretty clear you have lots to learn about breeding and should have done this before mating your bitch


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

The "usual suspects" are here for a reason... These, including myself, assuming I am also a "usual suspect" are trying to help you.

This is why I get so bloody angry on this section... come on here asking stupid basic questions, that you should know before planning to breed, then get the huff, when people politely point out you have done a silly and potentially life threatening thing.


----------

